# Modern Arnis videos



## Stan (Jul 10, 2006)

While we're cataloging things, like techniques and Datus, how about coming up with a list of Modern Arnis DVD's.  Let's have two categories- those done by Professor and those done by other practicioners.  

Stan


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 10, 2006)

Black Belt's Remy Presas Modern Arnis Volumes 1-3


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 10, 2006)

Stan said:
			
		

> While we're cataloging things, like techniques and Datus, how about coming up with a list of Modern Arnis DVD's. Let's have two categories- those done by Professor and those done by other practicioners.
> 
> Stan


Here you go!

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12957


----------



## Stan (Jul 10, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Here you go!
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12957


 

Thanks a lot!


----------

